# First Sourdough Loaf for slicing/sandwiches



## sandyut (Apr 23, 2021)

This was my first SD bread loaf that was not a Boule.  Honestly, it was much easier - or I have maded enough Boule's that this seems easier.  either way here is the end product and some verbals on the process:
basic recipe:

100g Starter
350g water
500g flour
10g salt
Mix water, starter, and salt. Add flour.
Autolyse at room temp about 1 hour
Lift and fold
20-25 the first time
2-4 more lift and fold sessions 30-60 minutes apart
Bulk fermentation at room temp
@68 degrees this is overnight and into next day @24 hours
removed from bowl and folded "sides" to make a squarish loaf and stretched into a 10x5 buttered loaf pan.
leave a RT till it rises to the top of the pan @5 hours.
Bake 425 for 20 then drop to 375 for 25 more.
cool and hour and dig in!  I also rubbed butter on the top while it was hot


----------



## SmokinEdge (Apr 23, 2021)

Looks delicious.


----------



## JLeonard (Apr 23, 2021)

That is gorgeous. All I need is a stick of butter and a slicing knife and I'd be in hog heaven.
Jim


----------



## Wurstmeister (Apr 23, 2021)

Outstanding looking bread. I bet the kitchen and house smell wonderful!  OOPS, punched "enter" to fast  and didn't thank you for the recipe. 

John


----------



## tx smoker (Apr 23, 2021)

Wow Dave, that looks really good buddy. Nice job on that. I'd happily pay $10 a loaf if I could fine bread like that in s local store. Keep up the great work!!

Robert


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 23, 2021)

Loooks darn good to me!
Lot’s of bakers on here now!
Al


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Apr 23, 2021)

Very nice!


----------



## bdawg (Apr 23, 2021)

Looks delicious!


----------



## sandyut (Apr 23, 2021)

thanks guys!  could never have done with without your supper and Dans starter!  I have continued to pay it forward by sharing the starter with family and friends.


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 23, 2021)

Really looks good . very nice slice shot .


----------



## Winterrider (Apr 23, 2021)

Nicely done. Can just about smell it !


----------



## JLeonard (Apr 23, 2021)

Winterrider said:


> Nicely done. Can just about smell it !


Smell it?!?!?!?!? I can almost taste it!


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 23, 2021)

I'll bet that's freaking Awesome!!
Nice Job, Sandy!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## Brokenhandle (Apr 23, 2021)

Looks awesome! I'll heat up a bowl of soup to dunk it in!

Ryan


----------



## SmokinEdge (Apr 23, 2021)

This is interesting. So if when the starter doubles in size it’s ready to use, does this make a mild flavor sourdough? More like regular bread, kinda? Then if the starter is fed and cut for longer, does this give the traditional sourish taste to the bread?


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Apr 23, 2021)

Nice bread loaf. I'm ready to slap some apple butter on it.

What kind of loaf pan are you using. I'm going to get one.


----------



## Fueling Around (Apr 23, 2021)

I love fresh baked bread especially sour dough .
Great sandwich sized loaf.


----------



## pushok2018 (Apr 23, 2021)

Oh, man! This loaf of bread looks awesome! I wish I had a piece of this bread right now... What flour did  you use? AP or bread flour?


----------

